# goat milk taste off



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok so I was able to convince my brothers to do a goat milk tasting. They are going to decide if they like Aspens milk or Sweet Peas milk.

I am baking them cookies as we speak as they dont' just like a glass of milk anyway. 

If they decide they don't like aspens milk I will go ahead and sell her. IF they like her milk I will keep her.

This will help me in my decision making for who to sell and who to keep.

(side note, brother matt wants me to see Jasper as he really dislikes him hmmmm)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha~ 

I do that to my kids (and their friends) I hand them "something" to try and won't tell them what it is till afterwards.

We convinced the kids and their friends after they ate hamburgers that they were actually goat burgers. They went running out and started counting goats. (I hid one of them!) and so now they all think that they have eaten it - as they were saying they would NEVER eat goat meat. So now they think that it tastes just like beef so they don't have a problem with it ---- :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok verdict is in..........and the winner is..............................................Sweet Pea :stars: :dance: :leap: 


so it went done like this. I gave them each a small glass of milk to taste they stared at it for a long time, drank it and then they both handed me the glass and said "ok" I then refilled it with the next goats milk and Caleb imediately ran to the sink to rinse his mouth out! oops

Matt didn't touch his and said "No thanks" I dont blame him!!!!!! 


So I will be selling Aspen  but thats ok I have a good reason to and now I can get another registered goat :wahoo:


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2007)

delete


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Aspen is an unregistered what I believe to be nigerian dwarf 

yes it was a blind test and they didn't know which goats milk they were drinking

I milked them this morning and chilled it right away. So yup from the same time.

oh and I tasted it as well but didn't tell them how it would taste. Aspens did taste gross.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I guess if you plan on using the milk from the new doe it would justify narrowing down who to sell...she did give you her all in the kid department this time around and I hope she is sold to a home that will let her be a mom again....so after she's gone you'll be getting the registered doe?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes that would be the goal


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

so how did it go?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how did what go?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i'm just wondering what goat's milk your brothers liked.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> ok verdict is in..........and the winner is..............................................Sweet Pea :stars: :dance: :leap:
> 
> so it went done like this. I gave them each a small glass of milk to taste they stared at it for a long time, drank it and then they both handed me the glass and said "ok" I then refilled it with the next goats milk and Caleb imediately ran to the sink to rinse his mouth out! oops
> 
> ...


thats what I wrote above


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

So, why do you think Aspen's tasted gross but Sweet Pea's didn't?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

not exactly sure. Probably breed, pedigree :shrug:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Maybe she grazed on something that made her milk taste funny. Or maybe the butterfat content in her milk is lower than the other doe's is. I think we've been lucky enough that so far we haven't had our goats milk taste off. We have also found that if the milk is not cooled off right away, it can have a weird taste. Once the doe is finished milking the stainless steel bucket goes automatically into the freezer to start cooling-or i'll take it right in, strain it and get it right in the fridge.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have though of trying it again myself as I know the brothers wont. But like I said before I did taste it when they did and it was awful. And that wasnt the only time i have tasted her milk and thought that.

But I think I will give her another chance --- possibly. I love her a lot so I wont be pushing to sell her. I have my two registered does and I will be happy with that for now


----------

